# Nibbling my skin!!!



## Astarael90 (Jun 7, 2012)

My female, Tiki, that I've had for about a year and a half now used to preen me really gently. Come over to my face and do little preens, it tickled. About a month ago now I bought a male for her, who's about 2-3 months old. They both on the same day started preening me really hard!!!!!!!!!! Pinching my skin, it really hurts!!! I have little preening bruises on my chest and she tried to do it on my eyelid!! Does anyone know what started this? Just so strange they both started doing it on the same day when they have never done it before. Is it still preening? Just more aggressive?


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, I really dunno, sounds funny but sure it isn't when it starts to hurt.... 
Our Joe tries to nibble if he sees a freckle but gives up by not being able to eat it. He loves to preen my hair though sometimes.


----------



## Astarael90 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, tiki's the same. Tries to get freckles but she never used to bite hard. I miss the gentle tickley preens!!!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

They probably just don't know that it hurts you. Preening is a sign of affection, so I doubt they're hurting you purposely. You could try to let them know by gently stopping them when it gets too rough.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Farrah basically attempts to chew my ear off. Lol so I know what you are going through. Sorry they are being so rough!


----------

